# Shotshell Selection Chart



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Here's a handy chart from a box of Federal Ammunition. This chart helps selecting the right shot size, choke and distant for different gauges of shotguns, for the game animal youre pursuing. Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I will try to post the chart that comes in the Ohio Hunters Education manual. Much the same but maybe a little more in depth. Great info Nightprowler.

Huntinbull


----------

